

What % of YC startups survive entirely on funding? - wavephorm

Are there any published figures anywhere?
======
AznHisoka
I would say the vast majority. For consumer web startups, you can just guess
just by looking at their Compete traffic stats (comparing # of unique visitors
to # of employees). For enterprise, it gets a little trickier, but if you see
some big client names in their homepage, you can tell they're profitable by
themselves.

------
jeffepp
Wufoo (Acquired by SurveyMonkey) and Olark have both survived without raising
additional funding.

I assume that is what you mean?

~~~
wavephorm
I'm wondering if these are the exceptions. I heard something like 98% of YC
startups get funding, but how many of them are unprofitable and exist only
because of their funding in this bubble period?

~~~
bradhe
Your assumption is that VCs fund YC startups purely because they are YC
startups?

~~~
wavephorm
My question was not about VC motives. My question is how many YC startups will
go bust along with the collapse of the Social bubble.

